# HectoriousOfTroy Lawn Journal



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

After lurking for several months, it's time for me to start my lawn journal. I'm located in the heart of Lubbock Texas in 7B. I've only owned this home over a year and did not apply pre-emergent in the spring so it's been an uphill battle. I have about 8,800 sq.ft. My backyard is common Bermuda. 
9/13/2020




I'm currently fighting fungus and applied Scott's DiseaseEX at the curative rate.

9/13/2020

My front yard is Hybrid Bermuda with spot of St. Augustine Sod.







I have been fighting Dallisgrass and Crabgrass in the front. I've applied 2 applications of Quinclorac at recommend rate. I am tempted to spray Glysophate on the Area which has Dallisgrass.

9/13/2020
My Side yard is a barbershop pole of St. Augustine, Hybrid Bermuda, and Common Bermuda.





This area has been a cocktail of weeds, sedges, and grass. I've managed to control a lot of the weeds by spot spraying BioAdvanced Season Long Weed Control. I do have a lot of sedge and clumping fescue I need to control.

My last application of fertilizer was Milorganite at 1.5 lbs per K on 9/4/2020. I also applied half the max yearly Prodiamine rate per K on 9/7/2020.

My equipment:
Honda HRR Rotary Mower
Echo SRM 225 Trimmer
Scotts Broadcast Spreader w/ Edgeguard Mini
Scotts 2 Gallon Multi Use Sprayer
Chapin 24V Backpack Sprayer (*Bought today*)

I plan on getting Soil samples done in November or December.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome to the obsession! Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## dmbja7 (Sep 28, 2020)

Fellow Lubbockite who just joined today after searching for reel mowing tips. I also have the HondaHRX but hope my lawn can get level enough for a reel mower. I guess I will do my profile post later tonight. Im in SW Lubbock and hoping to get some help too and on a regiment.


----------



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

I haven't updated my 2021 journal but here it is.



2/14/21 - Applied Prodiamine at 1/2 max yearly rate.

3/14/21 - I applied 1.6 lbs of N/k. I also went ahead and applied 1 oz/k of Bifenthrin and .6oz/k of Imidacloprid. I did switch over from Milorganite to Clarus Screamin' Green. To achieve the same Nitrogen application, it would cost me double using Milorganite.

5/11/21 - I applied Heritage G granular Fungicide.

Before



After



Picture of my front yard.


----------



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

Fresh mow:
Backyard


Front Yard


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

After a week of rain, I finally got a chance to mow. 
Front yard



Backyard

The backyard is common Bermuda and it feels as though the only time it's happy is when I apply a buttload of fertilizer and water. I recently seeded a small area with GTO Tall Fescue. If it survives Texas summer I will seed the yard this fall.









Side yard


----------

